# Had a stroke last week..



## Renenaudo (Sep 24, 2021)

I am 68 and had a stroke. Physically ok, but confused speech. Can anyone tell me if I should be applying for extra money from Spanish Government in any form. Am I entitled to any help. I don't need a carer. Thank you.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Renenaudo said:


> I am 68 and had a stroke. Physically ok, but confused speech. Can anyone tell me if I should be applying for extra money from Spanish Government in any form. Am I entitled to any help. I don't need a carer. Thank you.


Have you asked this question at your health centre /SNIP/?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Renenaudo said:


> I am 68 and had a stroke. Physically ok, but confused speech. Can anyone tell me if I should be applying for extra money from Spanish Government in any form. Am I entitled to any help. I don't need a carer. Thank you.


If you're talking about some kind of disability benefit, such a thing does exist, but the level of disability has to be quite high.

Your first port of call should be your GP / _médico de cabecera_


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> If you're talking about some kind of disability benefit, such a thing does exist, but the level of disability has to be quite high.
> 
> Your first port of call should be your GP / _médico de cabecera_


Agree. Get their opinion and then you can ask to see a social worker who can advise too. In spain they do have high criteria from what I have heard. A Spanish friend had a stroke a couple of years ago. Shes young, in her 40s. She was left bad. No memory, no coordination, severe reduction in her sight and after months of baja she was declared permanently disabled. 

She has improved somewhat but still has tunnel vision, forgets things (will put something on stove amd then walk away amd forget its on) and cannot drive at all but recently they actually have ger an alta for work during a review. Clearly she is appealing but they seem strict on these things.

If you're entitled to any money it will also depend on your contributions and time in spain etc.

But as others said, talk to doctor and if they feel its appropriate they will guide you to next steps.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Renenaudo said:


> I am 68 and had a stroke. Physically ok, but confused speech. Can anyone tell me if I should be applying for extra money from Spanish Government in any form. Am I entitled to any help. I don't need a carer. Thank you.


Must be an unsettling time for you. As xabia said, the first thing is to meet with the "Medicio de cabezera" which I presume you already have done. Get everything straight in your head about what you want to ask and if you don't get answers ask where you should go. The gp might send you on to a specialist


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here is a link to an English speaking support group. They are based in Torrevieja. Don't know where you are, but they do have info about help that can be accessed in the advice and support tab.
https://www.strokeassociationspain.org/en/

There might be info here too
Post-Stroke Rehabilitation in Spain

And if your Spanish is ok, here's a Spanish site. If you wrote to them in English, I'm sure you'd get some kind of reply
FEI - Federación Española del Ictus


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I do hope the OP is not based in Málaga - I can't post a link to it because of the paywall but there is an article in Diario Sur this morning which says that there is a TWO YEAR waiting list for disability assessments.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I do hope the OP is not based in Málaga - I can't post a link to it because of the paywall but there is an article in Diario Sur this morning which says that there is a TWO YEAR waiting list for disability assessments.


I wonder if this has anything to do with a backlog that has built up through Covid measures?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I wonder if this has anything to do with a backlog that has built up through Covid measures?


I'm sure that has made an existing backlog even worse. What little of the article I've been able to read says they have got 15 extra staff but have written to applicants warning them of the two year wait. Dreadful.









La valoración de la discapacidad sigue colapsada en Málaga dos planes de choque después


La Consejería de Políticas Sociales ha reforzado el servicio con 15 personas extra, pero ya confirma por escrito a los usuarios que «la lista de espera es de dos años»




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I'm sure that has made an existing backlog even worse. What little of the article I've been able to read says they have got 15 extra staff but have written to applicants warning them of the two year wait. Dreadful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is


----------

